# Horrendous first puppy class



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Tonight was my first puppy socialisation class with 11 week old Fiji. He has missed with lots of dogs who are older and bigger than him and he's as good as gold, so I thought I had nothing to worry about, how wrong could I be?

The whole who from start to finish was really quite uncomfortable, Fiji was absolutely fine until the other puppies got into his face when he began to turn aggressive.

Everyone has told me not to worry, and that for a first session it's not that bad, but I feel very disheartened and disappointed.

I genuinely think he is not an aggressive pup and have never seen him act that way.. What should I do? Has anyone else had this trouble- he is normally such a good boy!

Any advice or encouragement you have would be much appreciated as I am dreading next week!

Ashley xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

can you explain a bit more how he was acting? was he just playing rough?? were all the dogs about the same age as him?

I am sure it wasn't agression...he is only 11 weeks old...just a baby.


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

He was making his little voice very heard and if any of the other puppies tried to play with him (Jump on him or climb on him) he would get snappy and go for them, trying to bite I'd say..

He was fine playing normally with the other pups, but when they got too close, he would switch..

I'm trying my best not to be disappointed with him and everyone at the class assured me that he would be much better next week, but I couldn't help feeling that they were all relieved their puppies weren't like mine!

He's never been aggressive before, so it was a little scary and unsettling 

Ashley


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

likely he just hasn't learned his limits with other dogs....don't stress...and don't get upset...he will feed off those emotions. he will learn his lesson when another pup does to him what he is doing to them, they do bite and play rough, bite inhibition takes some time. don't stress...he is just a baby...he may have been scared and that is why he was acting that way...each week he will get better.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dont be depressed over this it was the same for me. Bonnie was fine with bigger, older dogs too but in her puppy class she was quite snappy and it was embarrassing. She was scared of the over-exuberant puppies as she is a calm, placid dog . He will learn how to socialise with these boisterous puppies as this is the whole point of the classes. Even now at 8 months Bonnie is much happier with big dogs as she finds puppies annoying! Although she doesn't snap at them any more she has learnt to just ignore them.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I would question why he's in a class with dogs who are older and bigger than him? Our local trainer has a Puppy Foundation class for pups of under 20 weeks of age ... even within that age group she tries to put puppies of a very similar age in a group together ... but you will get different breeds and sizes of course.

She also gets them to practice a 'hello, recall' where they get close (only one at a time) where they say a quicky hello then get called straight back.

If the other dogs are much older / at a different stage, I would perhaps look around for something different.

Sue x

PS. This is just my opinion, partly because my first pup was fearful of the others at puppy class.


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'm feeling much better about it this morning, he has been such a good boy when he's at home with us and isnt aggressive or barky in the slightest, maybe he just was a bit frightened and I'm hoping that next week will be better!

Either way in going to have to preserve or find another class which suits him better!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Ashley, I seem to remember you saying you are from Bushey? Have a read of this thread, could it possibly be the same place. I am sure this vet run class was also in Bushey.
If you are not comfortable, leave and find a different class. There are some great ones around.

http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6887


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

My Vincent was terrified at his first puppy class, even though he was perfectly happy when meeting other dogs on walks. He hid under the chair most of the time, and then towards the end made his crying noise signaling he really wanted to leave!
We kept it up and now Monday night training is his favourite thing  Keep at it! 11 weeks is so teeny, the world is a big and scary world! So having a scared pup is not unusual. I bet in a few week Fiji will be bounding along playing happily with everyone


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Some puppies can be a little off when firat meeting pups of the same age particuaraly if they are used to playing with older dogs. puppies are more in your face athan older dogs and thus can freek some pups out. 

it will get better. its a new enviroment for your pup. puppies have a high exited energy compaired with some older dogs (other never loose the exited energy) so he might not understand why they arent as calm as the older dogs he know. 

some dogs just prefer larger dogs echo loves dogs that are bigger than her and always has. wee dogs shes not to fussed about. 

it was only his first class.


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'm feeling much better and more positive today..

I am a little apprehensive for next weeks class but i guess i have to bite the bullet and persevere!

Ashley x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I could be wrong but I don't think Ashley was saying there are older and bigger dogs in her puppy class but just that her pup had been fine with older and bigger dogs that he had already met. (Put me right if I am wrong Ashley!) I would stick with, it lots of puppies in my class didn't get on in the beginning but in the end they all got on fine and had learnt how to socialize in the dog world.


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

All the puppies in his class were under 15 weeks, but he has been mixing with dogs of friends and family who are older and much much bigger!

I read the link that you posted Karen and i was a little alarmed as the vetinary nurse did restrain Fiji like that, she had his head pinned to the floor for around 10 minutes to calm him down and eveytime another puppy appoached his face and he growled she would say No! and everytime h reamined calm when a puppy approched his face she would say good boy.. 

I assumed that she would know what sghe was doing and this was the correct way to discipline a dog, i've now got a feeling you're all going to tell me something different!

Ashley x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That is not the correct way to discipline any dog, let alone a puppy.  its playing on the old fashioned alpha roll theory, most of which has been disproved. Yes dogs love an authority figure, a leader as such but they are not contantly trying to take over their world and a human trying to emulate doggy language and physical discipline is not going to work. 
I am sorry but I would not be going back to that class.

Here is a link that explains a little about it http://www.australian-shepherd-lovers.com/alpha-dog-training.html


He is also a link for a good place to find a positive reward based training programme.

http://www.apdt.co.uk/local_dog_trainers.asp


Good luck.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh goodness  I don't like the 'old' way of thinking at all, like shoving a dogs nose in its pee or poop if it's had an accident. I'm sure it's fine if you don't want a strong attachment to your dog, but if it's a family pet who you want to love I would avoid that sort of advise!

I have honestly not heard many good things from vet organised puppy socilisation, although you would think that they would be good... I would look around and meet some trainers and find somewhere where you are comfortable and happy.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry you had such a bad experience, poor little puppy must have been really uncomfortable. I would follow Karens advice and seek out a new trainer, she gave me the same link and I found a fab class. 
Just try not to be too disheartened, you've done the right thing in seeking advice and am sure with the right training and environment he will get on fine 
xx


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Gosh, how awful. I wouldn't go back there if it were me. Good luck in finding somewhere that has a more positive approach to socialisation and training. I'm sure he will be fine with other dogs once he is used to being around them.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I don't like the sound of his head being pinned to the floor at all. He is snappy because he is frightened and acting like that towards him is not going to help him feel relaxed and comfortable with other puppies. Maybe give it one more try then move to another class.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Fiji will be just fine with other dogs and puppies, it's the way he has been introduced that is all wrong ( not your fault at all Ashley) he is being held against his will and instinct in a position which to a dog is a very open and vulnerable position.
Given a chance to be upright and confident he will not act in this fearful and defensive way. He has had some great socialisation with older dogs and was probably wondering what the hell was going on in this class around those puppies. Poor guy.
Don't feel bad Ashley, you are obviously doing the best for Fiji, and he will forget about this quickly if he is given positive reward and association in future meetings.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree that training sounds awful so vote with your feet and find a decent positive reward based class. Pups should never be forced to interact and they should also not be told off for growling as it is the only way they can communicate they are not happy with a situation.

It sounds like you have done a good job with socialising up to now so hopefully this won't set you back too much and you will soon be back on track.


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone for your comments, I really appreciate them all.. Fiji spent the afternoon at a dog sitter today as I had to work and he was an angel, not bothered by the other dogs at all and playing nicely. In fact, the sitter couldn't believe what had happened in the puppy class.

I am booke to go back to the class next week and am going to give it one more go, if it does happen again I think we will just leave early. You're all right, it can't have been very pleasant for Fiji, but at the time I felt like a bad owner and thought that they knew best, even though it seemed incredibly cruel.

My mind is really at ease after Fiji spent the afternoon around other dogs and a few puppies, fingers crossed last night was a one off and I do have good pup after all!


----------



## Muddypaws (Jul 9, 2012)

If you think it was cruel why go back ?? Will the other methods of training that they show you be any better if that is how they start ??

I have been reading the book "The Perfect Puppy" by Gwen Bailey and would highly recommend it, the training methods are all reward based and learning to understand your puppy.

There is a very interesting chapter on aggression in dogs that basically says when your puppy is aggressive it is because it is scared of something and you need to find out what it is and offer reassurance. If you just tell your dog off then all it will do is learn not to show it's fear because when it does it gets told off, this leaves you with a dog that won't show the normal "warning" signs with barking/growling but if it feels really scared will just bite.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If you are going to go back you need to have the confidence to not let anyone but you handle your pup and only let your pup say hello to the other pups if he is happy to - in front of a group of other people the peer pressure can be immense and it is very easy to end up allowing stuff to happen you are not happy with as happened in the first class.

The more negative experiences your pup has the more likely they are to develop a problem and they may well be worried about going into the scary room again where the scary stuff happened last week so personally I would not go back.

I was in a similar situation a good few years ago when I paid for a course of agility classes - on the first class I was not at all happy with the way one of the other dogs was handled by the trainer - thankfully they left my girl alone but I was not going to let them handle her in the way they were forcing this other poor dog. I never went back.


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

You've both given me good points to consider, I'm also reading the perfect puppy, it's a great book, we've learnt a lot from it!

Reading everyone's responses im not sure if I will go back, I just want him to go back an prove everyone at the class wrong and show them that he is a really good boy and that was a one off!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hatties first puppy class was a disaster they had a free for all introduction and she was terrified so I didn't go back and went to properly controlled puppy socilisation where she was better but she is now quite a handfull meeting new dogs as she gets very excited but I'm hopeing she will get better with age. Minton on the other hand is completely chilled and happy to meet everyone then usually goes to sleep! They share the same dad but different mums.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I would go back once more, especially if you have paid for the course! If you are unhappy with what the trainer is doing then say so and leave if you are unhappy. You may find your puppy isn't nearly as scared this time. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------

